# la forma plurale di verdura



## nevevento

Qual e'  la differenza tra la  verdura e le verdure? visto che la verdura si riferisce gia' a un insieme di ortaggi? E la stessa domanda per la frutta. Grazie!


----------



## agami

Il singolare si usa per lo più  in senso generico. Esempi: 
1. La verdura non mi piace;
2. Fra tutte le verdure preferisco gli spinaci.

Lo stesso vale per la carne, il vino, il pesce etc.

Per la frutta il discorso è più complesso: il plurale  corretto è "le frutta" oggi usato pochissimo , almeno a Roma e nel Sud, certo non in Toscana. Forse ha un sapore (!) un po' troppo letterario  e si sente ormai solo  nell'espressione "siamo arrivati alle frutta" , in senso metaforico: "alla conclusione".
 Il sostantivo maschile "il frutto" col suo plurale "i frutti" significa "i prodotti della terra" e, per estensione, di un qualsiasi lavoro. Però lo si usa per "i frutti di bosco".


----------



## neutrino2

agami said:


> si sente ormai solo  nell'espressione "siamo arrivati alle frutta" , in senso metaforico: "alla conclusione".



Davvero???? 
Io ho sempre detto e sentito "siamo all*a* frutta!"


----------



## Einstein

Anch'io ho sentito solo "siamo alla frutta" (ho vissuto in Emilia e in Lombardia).

Invece ho qualche curiosità su "Vuoi mangiare un frutto?"


----------



## Necsus

Direi che essendo sia _verdura_ che _frutta_ nomi collettivi, sono piuttosto rari i casi in cui può essere necessario usarli al plurale. Per quanto riguarda l'espressione, è 'essere alla frutta' anche per me, senza dubbio. Il plurale in -a (le frutta) esiste, è vero, ma francamente non mi è mai capitato di sentirlo (Treccani):
«Il plur. _frutta_, non com., si usa con lo stesso valore collettivo, senza sostanziale differenza dal sing. Nell’uso tosc. il sing. _frutta_ è usato anche per indicare il frutto singolo, onde il plur. _frutte_ (un tempo assai più com. di oggi) con valore collettivo.»


----------



## Linnets

In Toscana si dice anche _mangiare una frutta_.


----------



## agami

Ammetto che l'opzione  semplificata "alla frutta" , in gran voga negli anni Ottanta fra i giovani, ha  certamente finito col diffondersi e prevalere. Ma la levata di scudi contro l'espressione "arrivare alle frutta" mi costringe a difenderla, ricorrendo a vari vocabolari storici che dimostrano come l'originario  plurale sia stato sostituito, nell'uso,  dal singolare, ma di certo non è  errato:
1. Petrocchi (1887): "_Arrivare alle frutta*,*_ alla fine di un'impresa, di un lavoro".
2. Zingarelli (1950): "_Giungere alle frutta_, arrivare tardi".
3. Treccani (1970); "_Arrivare alle frutta_, arrivare tardi,  quando tutto è finito".

Poi le cose cambiano. Lo stesso Zingarelli , già nel 1970 registra: "_Giungere alla frutta_, fig., arrivare tardi/ _Alla frutta_, fig., al termine", e De Mauro (1999) "_Essere, arrivare alla frutta_, in una situazione di grande stanchezza e stress".

Ciò non significa che chi dice: "Sono proprio alle frutta" sbagli, ma soltanto che è più anziano di voi!


----------



## Necsus

agami said:


> Ciò non significa che chi dice: "Sono proprio alle frutta" sbagli, ma soltanto che è più anziano di voi!


Non mi sembra sia stato detto che è sbagliato...
Comunque ti assicuro che quanto a età avrei avuto più che ampiamente il tempo (e il modo) di imbattermi quantomeno nella versione da te riportata del Treccani (che in quella attuale riportata da me la definisce _non comune_), eppure non è mai accaduto. 
Il mio personale parere è che sia _non comune_ oggi come lo era almeno nella seconda metà del secolo scorso, e come lo è e lo era anche di più il plurale in -e. Come lo è e lo era, insomma, il plurale di un nome collettivo in genere . Quindi dire che quello 'è il plurale corretto' e che si sente nell'espressione succitata, francamente non può trovarmi d'accordo. Tutto qui.


----------



## nikis

agami said:


> Il singolare si usa per lo più in senso generico. Esempi:
> 1. La verdura non mi piace;
> 2. Fra tutte le verdure preferisco gli spinaci.
> 
> Lo stesso vale per la carne, il vino, il pesce etc.
> 
> Per la frutta il discorso è più complesso: il plurale corretto è "le frutta" oggi usato pochissimo , almeno a Roma e nel Sud, certo non in Toscana. Forse ha un sapore (!) un po' troppo letterario e si sente ormai solo nell'espressione "siamo arrivati alle frutta" , in senso metaforico: "alla conclusione".
> Il sostantivo maschile "il frutto" col suo plurale "i frutti" significa "i prodotti della terra" e, per estensione, di un qualsiasi lavoro. Però lo si usa per "i frutti di bosco".


 


Le frutta??????????
Mai sentito in tutta la mia vita.....


----------



## agami

Di solito in un _forum_ si tenta anche di fare un po' di ricerca e non di dire soltanto le proprie opinioni, almeno così mi pare. Ho cercato succintamente di riportare non mie opinioni, ma voci di ben noti vocabolari, che dimostrano come almeno fino al 1970 (dunque nella seconda metà del '900) la Treccani ancora  registrava " arrivare alle frutta",  mentre lo Zingarelli, nello stesso anno, passava a  "giungere alla frutta": le due espressioni, dunque, convivevano. Ho anche riconosciuto come poi abbia prevalso la seconda, perché la lingua è in continuo movimento e i vocabolari non fanno altro che aggiornarsi per riportare l'uso corrente. Se poi Nikis pensa  che le parole non esistano se non si sono mai sentite, le  legga!  per es. " Le frutta erano state mangiate" Moravia, _Gli indifferenti_; "le frutta del mal orto", Dante, _Inferno_, XXXIII,119 ( cito dalla grammatica di Serianni). 
In Toscana , come affermano qui Necsus e Linnets, si usa il plurale _le frutte, _non l' ho mai sentito, ma ci credo o, se ho dei dubbi, uso gli strumenti adeguati ( grammatiche e dizionari) per togliermeli. Tutto qui. Comunque, la polemica è sempre produttiva!


----------



## Necsus

Agami, per quanto mi riguarda non c'era nessuna polemica, e questo ci tengo a chiarirlo. Ma ribadisco quello che ho detto, specificando che, per la mia esperienza di parlante e di utilizzatore della lingua in ambito professionale, _'le frutta'_ _non è un plurale di uso_ _comune,_ e (questa sì, può essere una mera opinione) non lo è stato neanche in tempi meno recenti. Il fatto che il Treccani lo registrasse nel 1970 secondo me non lo rendeva tale neanche all'epoca, in quanto i dizionari, si sa, per ovvi motivi sono sempre stati inevitabilmente in ritardo rispetto all'uso della lingua, e ancor più lo erano prima dell'informatizzazione estesa e della diffusione capillare dei mezzi di comunicazione. Il suo utilizzo da parte di Dante e, nella narrativa moderna, da parte di Moravia per me non lo rende certo comune, né vuol dire che si senta usare nel parlato (o nello scritto), come si sarebbe invece potuto capire da quanto detto nella discussione.
Fra l'altro, per inciso, Serianni, da te citato, specifica che [III,123] «il (plurale) femminile _le frutta_ designa un 'insieme di frutti', perdendo invece la nozione categoriale astratta del singolare _la frutta_», il che, a mio modo di vedere, evidenzia l'anomalia di tale plurale, seppure grammaticalmente corretto, e il suo uso limitato, visto che si riferisce a un singolare collettivo che contiene già in sé il concetto di pluralità, come dicevo prima.
Come al solito, oltre alle regole e alla grammatica è importante specificare anche quale uso ne viene fatto nella lingua parlata, a beneficio degli stranieri che ci leggono.


----------



## Linnets

agami said:


> In Toscana , come affermano qui Necsus e Linnets, si usa il plurale _le frutte, _non l' ho mai sentito, ma ci credo o, se ho dei dubbi, uso gli strumenti adeguati ( grammatiche e dizionari) per togliermeli. Tutto qui. Comunque, la polemica è sempre produttiva!


A dire il vero io non ho detto che in Toscana si usa _le frutte_. Io ho sentito dire _una frutta_ al singolare ma al plurale si dice pressoché sempre _la frutta_.


----------



## nikis

agami said:


> Di solito in un _forum_ si tenta anche di fare un po' di ricerca e non di dire soltanto le proprie opinioni, almeno così mi pare. Ho cercato succintamente di riportare non mie opinioni, ma voci di ben noti vocabolari, che dimostrano come almeno fino al 1970 (dunque nella seconda metà del '900) la Treccani ancora registrava " arrivare alle frutta", mentre lo Zingarelli, nello stesso anno, passava a "giungere alla frutta": le due espressioni, dunque, convivevano. Ho anche riconosciuto come poi abbia prevalso la seconda, perché la lingua è in continuo movimento e i vocabolari non fanno altro che aggiornarsi per riportare l'uso corrente.* Se poi Nikis pensa che le parole non esistano se non si sono mai sentite, le legga!* per es. " Le frutta erano state mangiate" Moravia, _Gli indifferenti_; "le frutta del mal orto", Dante, _Inferno_, XXXIII,119 ( cito dalla grammatica di Serianni).
> In Toscana , come affermano qui Necsus e Linnets, si usa il plurale _le frutte, _non l' ho mai sentito, ma ci credo o, se ho dei dubbi, uso gli strumenti adeguati ( grammatiche e dizionari) per togliermeli. Tutto qui. Comunque, la polemica è sempre produttiva!


 


Agami, mi riporti gentilmente dove ho scritto che non credo che esista??!! Ho semplicemente detto e ribadisco di non averlo mai sentito in tutta la mia vita.


----------



## nevevento

Loro mangiano sempre frutta e verdura fresca / fresche. 
Qual e' giusto?


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao.
Non ho una fonte autorevole diretta ma mi sento di dire che sono corrette entrambe le forme.
Preferibilmente si utilizza il plurale quando la congiunzione è "e" mentre si utilizza più spesso il singolare con la congiunzione "o" che denota un'alternativa fra i due soggetti.

Guarda anche qui


----------



## Dulcinea

La suora che mi fece da maestra alle elementari (molisana, nata tra il '35 e il '40) sosteneva che l'unico plurale giusto di frutta fosse LE FRUTTA, tanto che segnava in rosso qualsiasi altra opzione.


----------



## Linnets

Dulcinea said:


> La suora che mi fece da maestra alle elementari (molisana, nata tra il '35 e il '40) sosteneva che l'unico plurale giusto di frutta fosse LE FRUTTA, tanto che segnava in rosso qualsiasi altra opzione.


Non è sbagliato, ma è antiquato.


----------



## Necsus

Dulcinea said:


> La suora che mi fece da maestra alle elementari (molisana, nata tra il '35 e il '40) sosteneva che l'unico plurale giusto di frutta fosse LE FRUTTA, tanto che segnava in rosso qualsiasi altra opzione.


Be', ma adesso non insegna più, veeero?


----------

